# Furia Milan contro il Napoli.



## admin (6 Ottobre 2020)

Come riportato da Tuttosport, tutti i club di Serie A sono arrabbiati con il Napoli, ma Milan, Torino e Atalanta sono furiose. Tutti e tre i club hanno positivi in squadra, ma hanno continuato a giocare rispettando il protocollo. E non si riesce a spiegare perchè il club azzurro abbia optato per la via della ASL. Comportamento che mette a rischio il prosieguo del campionato.


----------



## mark (6 Ottobre 2020)

Direi furia più che giustificata, è ora che la smettano di credersi superiori a tutto. Per quanto mi riguarda 3 a 0 a tavolino e penalizzazione in classifica.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, tutti i club di Serie A sono arrabbiati con il Napoli, ma Milan, Torino e Atalanta sono furiose. Tutti e tre i club hanno positivi in squadra, ma hanno continuato a giocare rispettando il protocollo. E non si riesce a spiegare perchè il club azzurro abbia optato per la via della ASL. Comportamento che mette a rischio il prosieguo del campionato.



Funiculi funicula..... maestria teatrale all'opera


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, tutti i club di Serie A sono arrabbiati con il Napoli, ma Milan, Torino e Atalanta sono furiose. Tutti e tre i club hanno positivi in squadra, ma hanno continuato a giocare rispettando il protocollo. E non si riesce a spiegare perchè il club azzurro abbia optato per la via della ASL. Comportamento che mette a rischio il prosieguo del campionato.



Va beh raga ma parliamo di ADL, chettelodicoaffare.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, tutti i club di Serie A sono arrabbiati con il Napoli, ma Milan, Torino e Atalanta sono furiose. Tutti e tre i club hanno positivi in squadra, ma hanno continuato a giocare rispettando il protocollo. E non si riesce a spiegare perchè il club azzurro abbia optato per la via della ASL. Comportamento che mette a rischio il prosieguo del campionato.



Ormai è emerso che il napoli non ha rispettato il protocollo nell'isolamento dei calciatori in attesa dell'esito del tampone( sono infatti tornati a casa la notte anzichè andare a dormire in alloggi prontamente comunicati all'asl) ma a questo punto non mi sorprenderei nemmeno se se ne fossero fregati anche al centro sportivo allenandosi normalmente come se nulla fosse.
Pressapochismo, arroganza e ignoranza a livelli epici.
Il medico legale del napoli, a questo punto, credo rischi pure a livello professionale.


----------



## mark (6 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai è emerso che il napoli non ha rispettato il protocollo nell'isolamento dei calciatori in attesa dell'esito del tampone( sono infatti tornati a casa la notte anzichè andare a dormire in alloggi prontamente comunicati all'asl) ma a questo punto non mi sorprenderei nemmeno se se ne fossero fregati anche al centro sportivo allenandosi normalmente come se nulla fosse.
> *Pressapochismo, arroganza e ignoranza a livelli epici.*
> Il medico legale del napoli, a questo punto, credo rischi pure a livello professionale.



Sinceramente fatico a credere che sia stato un errore, secondo me l'hanno fatto apposta sperando nel rinvio della partita. Ben gli sta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Ottobre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Direi furia più che giustificata, è ora che la smettano di credersi superiori a tutto. Per quanto mi riguarda 3 a 0 a tavolino e penalizzazione in classifica.



più che giusto. Danni economici e di immagine senza precedenti. Chissà i famosi Fondi che vogliono investire per i diritti cosa ne penseranno della solita commedia all'italiana. Per quanto mi riguarda sconfitto a tavolino e spero in almeno 5 punti (ma sarebbero molto pochi) di penalizzazione


----------



## chicagousait (6 Ottobre 2020)

Furia più che giustificata. Tutti hanno avuto problemi con giocatori positivi e non si capisce per quale motivo i napoletani debbano essere giustificati. Si è poi venuto a sapere che tutto hanno fatto che non hanno rispettato le regole decise da tutti i club di lega e allora diventa menefrechismo


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2020)

È normale che sia così. Al Napoli e dintorni vogliono fare i furbi. Sconfitta a tavolino e penalizzazione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, tutti i club di Serie A sono arrabbiati con il Napoli, ma Milan, Torino e Atalanta sono furiose. Tutti e tre i club hanno positivi in squadra, ma hanno continuato a giocare rispettando il protocollo. E non si riesce a spiegare perchè il club azzurro abbia optato per la via della ASL. Comportamento che mette a rischio il prosieguo del campionato.


Si becchino il 3-0 a tavolino e cinque punti di penalizzazione e altro che furia, li ringrazierò sentitamente.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, tutti i club di Serie A sono arrabbiati con il Napoli, ma Milan, Torino e Atalanta sono furiose. Tutti e tre i club hanno positivi in squadra, ma hanno continuato a giocare rispettando il protocollo. E non si riesce a spiegare perchè il club azzurro abbia optato per la via della ASL. Comportamento che mette a rischio il prosieguo del campionato.



Proprio la cartaigenica di Torino parla di queste cose, è proprio un caso strano eh !!????


----------



## kipstar (6 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque a prescindere da tutto che abbiano disatteso il protocollo per la bolla mi pare evidente. Il partire o il non partire è una cosa in più....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai è emerso che il napoli non ha rispettato il protocollo nell'isolamento dei calciatori in attesa dell'esito del tampone( sono infatti tornati a casa la notte anzichè andare a dormire in alloggi prontamente comunicati all'asl) ma a questo punto non mi sorprenderei nemmeno se se ne fossero fregati anche al centro sportivo allenandosi normalmente come se nulla fosse.
> Pressapochismo, arroganza e ignoranza a livelli epici.
> Il medico legale del napoli, a questo punto, credo rischi pure a livello professionale.



Guarda, ho sentito un pò in giro e per me è così:

Il protocollo prevederebbe che in caso di positività i giocatori vadano "in bolla" 2 settimane. Nessuno finora lo ha fatto (ecco anche perchè le altre sono furiose con il Napoli) al limite li hanno tenuti in ritiro fino all'esito del primo giro di tamponi.

La storia del rispetto del protocollo è una scappatoia che hanno trovato per mettere insieme tutte le ragioni. Mi spiego:

Lo stato vuole affermare che il protocollo è prevalentemente , ma dato che la responsabilità sulla salute è competenza regionale, dice che "Vale il protocollo tranne nel caso in cui le ASL decidono di derogare valutandone la violazione o comunque casi particolari che mettano in pericolo la salute pubblica".
Questo è un modo con la quale si evita lo scontro con la ASL Campana che avrebbe così bloccato il Napoli "eccezionalmente" perchè non ha rispettato i protocolli (ma lo stesso hanno fatto milan, Atalanta...).

A questo punto il Napoli aveva ragione a non partire (doveva ubbidire alla ASL) e quindi la Juve non vince 3-0.
Ma il Napoli è "Colpevole" perchè non ha rispettato i protocolli (in verità il Napoli è stato colpevole di aver fatto il furbo ed aver invitato la ASL a bloccarlo in Campania) e quindi sarà multato o più probabilmente penalizzato in classifica, così nessuno in futuro proverà a rifare il furbo come ha fatto ADL.

La partita si giocherà salvaguardando la regolarità e l'integrità del campionato.
La ASL è soddisfatta.
In futuro senza "circostanze eccezionali" il problema non si ripeterà
I furbetti saranno avvisati con la penalità al Napoli

Contro...... adesso al prossimo positivo la squadra che lo avrà dovrà subito andare "in bolla", molti non saranno contenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, tutti i club di Serie A sono arrabbiati con il Napoli, ma Milan, Torino e Atalanta sono furiose. Tutti e tre i club hanno positivi in squadra, ma hanno continuato a giocare rispettando il protocollo. E non si riesce a spiegare perchè il club azzurro abbia optato per la via della ASL. Comportamento che mette a rischio il prosieguo del campionato.



Per me ci rimette solo il Napoli. 
Poteva giocarsela tranquillamente contro i gobbi in questo periodo e non aveva il problema di giocare ogni 3 giorni. 
Se anche non si prendono il 3-0 a tavolino gli metteranno la partita in mezzo alla settimana in un calendario già fitto che sicuramente il Napoli patisce più della Juve. Ergo la perderanno in ogni caso.


----------



## Miracle1980 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Ma di cosa stiamo parlando... questi meritano 3-0 a tavolino, 1 punto di penalizzazione ed una multa.

Ma visto che stiamo nel "Bel Paese" finirà con una pacca sulla spalla...


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Ottobre 2020)

10 punti di penalizzazione.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai è emerso che *il napoli non ha rispettato il protocollo nell'isolamento dei calciatori in attesa dell'esito del tampone( sono infatti tornati a casa la notte anzichè andare a dormire in alloggi prontamente comunicati all'asl)* ma a questo punto non mi sorprenderei nemmeno se se ne fossero fregati anche al centro sportivo allenandosi normalmente come se nulla fosse.
> Pressapochismo, arroganza e ignoranza a livelli epici.
> Il medico legale del napoli, a questo punto, credo rischi pure a livello professionale.



Altro fatto gravissimo che non conoscevo.

Per me il Napoli deve perdere a tavolino ed essere pesantemente penalizzato.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho sentito un pò in giro e per me è così:
> 
> Il protocollo prevederebbe che in caso di positività i giocatori vadano "in bolla" 2 settimane. Nessuno finora lo ha fatto (ecco anche perchè le altre sono furiose con il Napoli) al limite li hanno tenuti in ritiro fino all'esito del primo giro di tamponi.
> 
> ...



Perdonami ma non colgo il nesso tra napoli e milan.
Il milan nella settimana della positività di ibra la bolla la ha attuata eccome : innanzitutto isolando il positivo, poi provvedendo a fare tamponi regolari a TUTTI e isolando i ragazzi nell'attesa dell'esito degli stessi.
In pratica il club comunica alla asl di competenza dove andranno a dormire isolati i ragazzi (albergo, ritiro, appartamenti da soli ) perchè a casa non ci possono tornare.
Inoltre il milan, nell'attesa che scongiurasse altri contagi interni, ha preparato una gara secca da dentro o fuori organizzando allenamenti distanziati.

Il napoli la bolla non l'ha attuata e , anzi, pare che pure gli allenamenti siano stati normali, come se nulla fosse.
Su questo mi riservo, perchè non vi sono certezze ma intanto le immagini degli allenamenti settimanali pare siano spariti.

Il protocollo del calcio non prevede isolamento per 14 giorni(questo è solo per i positivi conclamati), ci sono regole diverse e studiate ad hoc ma che il napoli non ha rispettato.
Secondo me, quindi , hai riportato una inesattezza che denigra gratuitamente il milan.
Il milan il protocollo lo ha rispettato eccome.
Che poi rispettare il protocollo ovviamente non scongiura dai contagi è palese ma è il minimo che può fare una squadra per evitare focolai inevitabili in uno sport di contatto.
E' un patto che hanno stilato governo e calcio per provare a giocare, definiamolo cosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Comunque a prescindere da tutto che abbiano disatteso il protocollo per la bolla mi pare evidente. Il partire o il non partire è una cosa in più....



Il via libera affichè un professionista dello sport o , peggio, una squadra si possa spostare per giocare lo da sempre la regione sulla base di come si sono gestiti i casi.
In questo caso la asl non poteva far partire il napoli.
Lo avessero fatto sarebbero stati denunciati.

Quindi il diniego della asl alla partita è stato dettato da mancanze del napoli.
Avessero seguito il protocollo potevano giocare eccome.


----------



## sunburn (6 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A questo punto il Napoli aveva ragione a non partire (doveva ubbidire alla ASL) e quindi la Juve non vince 3-0.
> Ma il Napoli è "Colpevole" perchè non ha rispettato i protocolli (in verità il Napoli è stato colpevole di aver fatto il furbo ed aver invitato la ASL a bloccarlo in Campania) e quindi sarà multato o più probabilmente penalizzato in classifica, così nessuno in futuro proverà a rifare il furbo come ha fatto ADL.
> 
> La partita si giocherà salvaguardando la regolarità e l'integrità del campionato.
> ...


Dipende tutto da cosa prevede il regolamento. La circolare della lega prevede il minimo di 13 giocatori, fatti salvi eventuali provvedimenti dell'autorità sanitaria. Ma cosa succede se è lo stesso club a creare le condizione affinché ci sia un provvedimento delle autorità sanitarie? Io non sono riuscito a trovare informazioni al riguardo. Immagino che, qualora non fosse prevista sanzione per l'inosservanza del protocollo e qualora si accertasse che sia stata l'ASL a imporre lo stop, saremmo in presenza di un vuoto normativo e il Napoli rischierebbe poco o nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Altro fatto gravissimo che non conoscevo.
> 
> Per me il Napoli deve perdere a tavolino ed essere pesantemente penalizzato.



Esatto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma non colgo il nesso tra napoli e milan.
> Il milan nella settimana della positività di ibra la bolla la ha attuata eccome : innanzitutto isolando il positivo, poi provvedendo a fare tamponi regolari a TUTTI e isolando i ragazzi nell'attesa dell'esito degli stessi.
> In pratica il club comunica alla asl di competenza dove andranno a dormire isolati i ragazzi (albergo, ritiro, appartamenti da soli ) perchè a casa non ci possono tornare.
> Inoltre il milan, nell'attesa che scongiurasse altri contagi interni, ha preparato una gara secca da dentro o fuori organizzando allenamenti distanziati.
> ...



Può essere.
Ieri dicevano che in caso di positività tutto il gruppo squadra deve entrare "in bolla" per 14 giorni.
Sulle soluzioni tecniche di cosa significa "entrare in bolla" non saprei, ne ho certezza di cosa abbia fato il Milan.
Ad esempio il Napoli adesso (forse per ripristinare cosa indicato dal protocollo) è stato costretto ad affittare un'intera ala dell'Albergo vicino al centro allenamenti di CastlVolturno e stabilire li il domicilio di tutta la squadra per le prossime 2 settimane (almeno). Evidentemente è questo che richiede il protocollo, altrimenti sarebbero potuti rimanere a casa eseguendo le procedure come prima.

Può essere che i giocatori del Milan abbiano dormito a Milanello dalla positività di Duarte, non lo sapevo. Oppure La prescrizione della ASL per il napoli è una sua invenzione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo voi c’è la possibilità che il Nabbule prenda 4/5 punti di penalizzazione?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da cosa prevede il regolamento. La circolare della lega prevede il minimo di 13 giocatori, fatti salvi eventuali provvedimenti dell'autorità sanitaria. Ma cosa succede se è lo stesso club a creare le condizione affinché ci sia un provvedimento delle autorità sanitarie? Io non sono riuscito a trovare informazioni al riguardo. Immagino che, qualora non fosse prevista sanzione per l'inosservanza del protocollo e qualora si accertasse che sia stata l'ASL a imporre lo stop, saremmo in presenza di un vuoto normativo e il Napoli rischierebbe poco o nulla.



La asl impone lo stop sulla base di come il club gestisce i contagi.
Il napoli si è comportato in modo tale che non poteva ottenere il via libera per la partita.
La asl non è cattiva , la juve non è cattiva, il napoli non è la vittima.
Il regolamento è chiaro : il napoli si è messo in condizione di non giocare.
E se si giocasse domenica perderebbe di nuovo a tavolino, ovvio e inevitabile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Altro fatto gravissimo che non conoscevo.
> 
> Per me il Napoli deve perdere a tavolino ed essere pesantemente penalizzato.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.



Se il provvedimento della ASL è legittimo il Napoli non può perdere la partita a tavolino perchè la sua assenza allo stadio è stata conseguenza di una decisione dell'autorità.

E' altresì legittimo che, qualora la decisione dell'autorità fosse dipesa da inadempienze sul protocollo prevedere una eventuale penalizzazione.

Per me dovrebbe essere penalizzato e la partita giocarsi a Gennaio (tra l'altro perderebbe comunque ed in più si incasina ancora di più il calendario)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi c’è la possibilità che il Nabbule prenda 4/5 punti di penalizzazione?



massimo 2, per me prenderà 1 punto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da cosa prevede il regolamento. La circolare della lega prevede il minimo di 13 giocatori, fatti salvi eventuali provvedimenti dell'autorità sanitaria. Ma cosa succede se è lo stesso club a creare le condizione affinché ci sia un provvedimento delle autorità sanitarie? Io non sono riuscito a trovare informazioni al riguardo. Immagino che, qualora non fosse prevista sanzione per l'inosservanza del protocollo e qualora si accertasse che sia stata l'ASL a imporre lo stop, saremmo in presenza di un vuoto normativo e il Napoli rischierebbe poco o nulla.



E' possibile, forse anche probabile, ma sappiamo che la giustizia sportiva spesso i vuoti normativi li riempie adminchiam e quindi potrebbe "inventarsi" un punto di penalizzazione a scopo deterrente inventadosi qualche motivazione plausibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Può essere.
> Ieri dicevano che in caso di positività tutto il gruppo squadra deve entrare "in bolla" per 14 giorni.
> Sulle soluzioni tecniche di cosa significa "entrare in bolla" non saprei, ne ho certezza di cosa abbia fato il Milan.
> Ad esempio il Napoli adesso (forse per ripristinare cosa indicato dal protocollo) è stato costretto ad affittare un'intera ala dell'Albergo vicino al centro allenamenti di CastlVolturno e stabilire li il domicilio di tutta la squadra per le prossime 2 settimane (almeno). Evidentemente è questo che richiede il protocollo, altrimenti sarebbero potuti rimanere a casa eseguendo le procedure come prima.
> ...



Il regolamento è chiaro ragazzi ed è stato stilato per consentire uno sport di squadra e di contatto.
Il milan nella settimana di coppa contro l'hauge si è allenato senza assembramenti, praticamente solo parte atletica e tecnica ma in piccoli gruppi e distanziati.
Il napoli oggi è in isolamento ,e lo sarà fino al 14 esimo giorno, perchè non rispettando il protocollo ha messo a rischio tutto il gruppo squadra e tutte le famiglie.
Hanno commesso una cosa gravissima , una leggerezza da pivelli.
Se il napoli dovesse giocare domenica perderebbe di nuovo a tavolino, per fortuna c'è la sosta per le nazionali che copre un pò tutto.

il regolamento prevede che quando si trova un positivo debba esser isolato, gli altri membri della squadra e dello staff devono essere sottoposti a tampone e nell'attesa dell'esito andare a dormire e mangiare presso locali isolati comunicati all'asl.
Il via libera invece per la partita lo si ottiene col tampone del pre gara che di fatti autorizza alla competizione.


----------



## Raryof (6 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> più che giusto. Danni economici e di immagine senza precedenti. Chissà i famosi Fondi che vogliono investire per i diritti cosa ne penseranno della solita commedia all'italiana. Per quanto mi riguarda sconfitto a tavolino e spero in almeno 5 punti (ma sarebbero molto pochi) di penalizzazione



Sconfitta a tavolino e 1 punto di penalizzazione sono il minimo perché lo dice il regolamento ma visto che si tratta di una situazione particolare e questi hanno tenuto un comportamento da mafiosi del tipo "facciamo come ci pare, ci mancano dei giocatori quindi basta chiedere di rinviare e tutti daranno la colpa al virus" non è così scontato che possano cavarsela solo con una sconfitta a tavolino e un punticino in meno, hanno rischiato di far saltare il campionato per non essersi attenuti al protocollo mentre altre squadre hanno giocato senza problemi.
Altro che ricorso, li devono far saltare in aria.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il regolamento è chiaro ragazzi ed è stato stilato per consentire uno sport di squadra e di contatto.
> Il milan nella settimana di coppa contro l'hauge si è allenato senza assembramenti, praticamente solo parte atletica e tecnica ma in piccoli gruppi e distanziati.
> Il napoli oggi è in isolamento ,e lo sarà fino al 14 esimo giorno, perchè non rispettando il protocollo ha messo a rischio tutto il gruppo squadra e tutte le famiglie.
> Hanno commesso una cosa gravissima , una leggerezza da pivelli.
> ...



Chiaro.

Infatti dopo la positività di due membri dello staff i giocatori della Juve sono stati chiamati per andare a dormire al J-Hotel. Anche se Guardalà diceva che sono stati chiamati *a casa*


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2020)

1 punto? come dare una multa per omicidio di 20 euro....

con 1 punto potenzialmente ne puoi guadagnare 2 se vinci la partita che fai rimandare nel momento in cui hai 10 assenti e sei sicuro di perdere.

come minimo deve essere 1 punto in più della ipotetica vittoria quindi 4.

vediamo cosa decidono i ladri sulla questione.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se il provvedimento della ASL è legittimo il Napoli non può perdere la partita a tavolino perchè la sua assenza allo stadio è stata conseguenza di una decisione dell'autorità.
> 
> E' altresì legittimo che, qualora la decisione dell'autorità fosse dipesa da inadempienze sul protocollo prevedere una eventuale penalizzazione.
> 
> Per me dovrebbe essere penalizzato e la partita giocarsi a Gennaio (tra l'altro perderebbe comunque ed in più si incasina ancora di più il calendario)



Il provvedimento legittimo della asl è dettato però da inadempienze del napoli ergo la partita non si gioca per mancanze del napoli.
La ripetizione non è contemplata in questo caso perchè aprirebbe un precedente pericoloso e che si presterebbe a comportamenti poco onesti.
La lega ha confermato la partita proprio per scaricare tutte le colpe sul napoli calcio.
Assente allo stadio perchè???
Per inadempienza.
Oggi non rispettare il protocollo equivale e perdere il treno perchè non si sente la sveglia.
Il napoli i calciatori per giocare li aveva ed era nelle condizioni di presentarsi al campo se avesse fatto tutto per bene.
Vorrei far notare che siamo in un periodo storico in cui se un bambino starnutisce all'asilo te lo spediscono a casa, in base a cosa il responsabile dell'asl della campania deve autorizzare una partita se una delle due squadre ha fatto a modo suo??

Si poteva risolvere il tutto solo dichiarando il falso ma se li beccavano scattavano le manette.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chiaro.
> 
> Infatti dopo la positività di due membri dello staff i giocatori della Juve sono stati chiamati per andare a dormire al J-Hotel. Anche se Guardalà diceva che sono stati chiamati *a casa*



Quello che dice guardalà vale zero ragazzi , fa fede solo la documentazione in mano all'asl di competenza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> massimo 2, per me prenderà 1 punto



Peccato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 1 punto? come dare una multa per omicidio di 20 euro....
> 
> con 1 punto potenzialmente ne puoi guadagnare 2 se vinci la partita che fai rimandare nel momento in cui hai 10 assenti e sei sicuro di perdere.
> 
> ...



Esatto, un punto sarebbe una pagliacciata. Minimo 4/5.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, un punto sarebbe una pagliacciata. Minimo 4/5.



Quoto, ci vorrebbe una punizione esemplare così alcune società la smetteranno di fare quello che vogliono.


----------



## mil77 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho sentito un pò in giro e per me è così:
> 
> Il protocollo prevederebbe che in caso di positività i giocatori vadano "in bolla" 2 settimane. Nessuno finora lo ha fatto (ecco anche perchè le altre sono furiose con il Napoli) al limite li hanno tenuti in ritiro fino all'esito del primo giro di tamponi.
> 
> ...



Guarda che il milan dopo la positività di duarte é andato subito nella bolla di milanello sono che non l'ha ufficializzato. La quarantena é poi finita ad una settimana dalla positività di ibra con due tamponi negativi x tutti. Pioli ha fatto 10 giorni a fare conferenze stampa da solo con i giornalisti che facevano arrivare le domande prima via mail


----------



## Raryof (6 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 1 punto? come dare una multa per omicidio di 20 euro....
> 
> con 1 punto potenzialmente ne puoi guadagnare 2 se vinci la partita che fai rimandare nel momento in cui hai 10 assenti e sei sicuro di perdere.
> 
> ...



Sì infatti, la partita persa non rappresenta un -3 certo, col solo punto di penalizzazione ne uscirebbero comunque illibati, quasi non toccati, perché a Torino avrebbero perso tranquillamente e quello lo hanno messo in conto sicuramente.
Chi dice che dovrebbero avere punti di penalizzazione e rinvio della partita vive in un altro mondo, perché anche lì pur avendo 2-3 punti sottratti per inadempienza sportiva potrebbero poi recuperarli con una vittoria futura, il che sarebbe ridicolo, no, la partita la dovranno perdere e visto che non basterà nemmeno perché faceva comunque parte dell'impossibilità di poter giocare per colpe LORO dovranno ricevere un ulteriore punizione per non aver rispettato il protocollo sanitario interno accettato da tutti i club per favorire la ripartenza, poi trovo ridicolo che il loro presidente abbia cercato di accordarsi con gli avversari per poterla rinviare, andando tranquillamente oltre la propria posizione e oltre la Lega, non c'è che dire, un'altra di quelle storiacce all'italiana che si spera possano essere punite severamente visti i sacrifici che hanno fatto le squadre per poter tornare alla normalità.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il provvedimento legittimo della asl è dettato però da inadempienze del napoli ergo la partita non si gioca per mancanze del napoli.
> La ripetizione non è contemplata in questo caso perchè aprirebbe un precedente pericoloso e che si presterebbe a comportamenti poco onesti.
> La lega ha confermato la partita proprio per scaricare tutte le colpe sul napoli calcio.
> Assente allo stadio perchè???
> ...



Attenzione a fissare questo precedente.... rischi che un impiegato della ASL cavilloso e romanista ti trovi in fallo su un dettaglio del protocollo e ti obblighi a non partire per giocare Napoli-Milan. A quel punto pagheresti con partita persa a tavolino e penalizzazione.

Cerchiamo di gestire la cosa con grano salis senza iniziare guerre inutili. Mi piacerebbe giocare il campionato con la palla e non con la carta


----------



## mil77 (6 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da cosa prevede il regolamento. La circolare della lega prevede il minimo di 13 giocatori, fatti salvi eventuali provvedimenti dell'autorità sanitaria. Ma cosa succede se è lo stesso club a creare le condizione affinché ci sia un provvedimento delle autorità sanitarie? Io non sono riuscito a trovare informazioni al riguardo. Immagino che, qualora non fosse prevista sanzione per l'inosservanza del protocollo e qualora si accertasse che sia stata l'ASL a imporre lo stop, saremmo in presenza di un vuoto normativo e il Napoli rischierebbe poco o nulla.



Difatti la situazione è proprio questa. Che il Napoli però rischi poco o nulla per me no...Anche Spadafora è stato chiaro: la asl decide per la materia sanitaria, gli organi federali per le regole dello sport. Quindi il Napoli prenderà lo 0a3, perchè nonostante la partita non fosse stata rinviata non si è presentato...farà ricorso ma perderà sia in primo che in secondo grado...si rivolgerà al Tar dicendo che con il provvedimento asl era impossibilitato a giocare, lega e ficg si difenderanno dicendo che ciò è dovuto solo a colpa del Napoli per mancato rispetto del protocollo che è un documento redatto da un'autorità sanitaria statale...cosa deciderà il Tar? siamo in Italia quindi boh...Nel frattempo la procura federale ha aperto un'indagine per la violazione del protocollo da parte del Napoli...Per quello i dirigenti del Napoli ed il medico sociale rischiano lunga squalifica. Se poi dovesse passare la linea del Napoli, il medico sociale rischierebbe anche e tanto nella sua professione nonchè in campo penale...In materia sanitaria il medico sociale è il responsabile in caso di mancato rispetto del protocollo.


----------



## mil77 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se il provvedimento della ASL è legittimo il Napoli non può perdere la partita a tavolino perchè la sua assenza allo stadio è stata conseguenza di una decisione dell'autorità.
> 
> E' altresì legittimo che, qualora la decisione dell'autorità fosse dipesa da inadempienze sul protocollo prevedere una eventuale penalizzazione.
> 
> Per me dovrebbe essere penalizzato e la partita giocarsi a Gennaio (tra l'altro perderebbe comunque ed in più si incasina ancora di più il calendario)



Non è così, come già dichiarato da Spadafora: la asl è competente in ambito sanitario, gli organi federali in campo sportivo. La partita non è stata rinviata ed il napoli non si è presentato. Per la giustizia sportiva fino al secondo grado di giudizio è 0a3 e -1 punto. L'unica speranza del Napoli è il Tar, ma la vedo dura, anche perchè vorrebbe dire mandare il medico sociale al macello...


----------



## mil77 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chiaro.
> 
> Infatti dopo la positività di due membri dello staff i giocatori della Juve sono stati chiamati per andare a dormire al J-Hotel. Anche se Guardalà diceva che sono stati chiamati *a casa*



Certo erano a casa perchè tutti erano negativi. Appena arrivata la positività di un membro li hanno chiamati per entrare nella bolla.


----------



## mil77 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quoto, ci vorrebbe una punizione esemplare così alcune società la smetteranno di fare quello che vogliono.



Si spera che ora scrivano nel protocollo quale sia la sanzione in caso di mancato rispetto dello stesso. Tipo 3 punti di penalizzazione. Vedi che poi lo rispettano di sicuro tutti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Guarda che il milan dopo la positività di duarte é andato subito nella bolla di milanello sono che non l'ha ufficializzato. La quarantena é poi finita ad una settimana dalla positività di ibra con due tamponi negativi x tutti. Pioli ha fatto 10 giorni a fare conferenze stampa da solo con i giornalisti che facevano arrivare le domande prima via mail



Perfetto.
Grazie, mia ignoranza.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, tutti i club di Serie A sono arrabbiati con il Napoli, ma Milan, Torino e Atalanta sono furiose. Tutti e tre i club hanno positivi in squadra, ma hanno continuato a giocare rispettando il protocollo. E non si riesce a spiegare perchè il club azzurro abbia optato per la via della ASL. Comportamento che mette a rischio il prosieguo del campionato.



De Laurentis è il tipo itagliota "io sono io, voi non siete un c."


----------



## jacky (6 Ottobre 2020)

Mi viene da ridere... le società furiose che non hanno speso mezzo euro sul mercato (solo prestiti e ingaggi).
Vediamo quando riaprono gli stadi a quanto mettono i biglietti. 
Ma smettetela. Pensano solo alla loro tasca e a mantenere in piedi un sistema marcio.
Ora sono tutti inginocchiati alla Juventus FC


----------



## mabadi (6 Ottobre 2020)

penalizzazione di 4 punti per non aver rispettato il protocollo e rigiocassero pure.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Attenzione a fissare questo precedente.... rischi che un impiegato della ASL cavilloso e romanista ti trovi in fallo su un dettaglio del protocollo e ti obblighi a non partire per giocare Napoli-Milan. A quel punto pagheresti con partita persa a tavolino e penalizzazione.
> 
> Cerchiamo di gestire la cosa con grano salis senza iniziare guerre inutili. Mi piacerebbe giocare il campionato con la palla e non con la carta



Non è che ci voglia chissà quale scienziato per seguire le direttive.
Sono li belle chiare e che non si prestano a interpretazioni erronee.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si spera che ora scrivano nel protocollo quale sia la sanzione in caso di mancato rispetto dello stesso. Tipo 3 punti di penalizzazione. Vedi che poi lo rispettano di sicuro tutti.



Seguire il protocollo è indispensabile per avere l'idoneità sportiva ma non seguirlo da cittadino, e uno sportivo è innanzitutto un cittadino, sfocia nel penale.
Se il napoli va al tar per me rischia molto molto di più.
Tipo un presunto positivo che è venuto in contatto con un positivo , va a fare il tampone e nell'attesa dell'esito ,andando contro alle indicazioni mediche , se ne va in giro per fare la sua vita e i porci comodi.
Oggi , in questo preciso momento in cui scrivo, ci sono ragazzi che andavano a scuola e sono stati messi in isolamento, perchè a rischio contagio, in attesa di essere sottoposti a tampone.
Io posso capire che il mondo del calcio, avendo risorse speciali , possa godere di regole speciali ma fare i porci comodi anche no.

Sono certo che nella settimana che portava a napoli-juve si sono pure allenati come se nulla fosse, magari provando schemi, azioni e quant'altro.
Pare che le immagini degli allenamenti siano sparite, chissà cosa hanno combinato...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Ottobre 2020)

oramai è palese che non hanno rispettato il protocollo e hanno cercando di camuffare tutto. Se sarà confermato sarà gravissimo e mi auguro oltre alla sconfitta a tavolino anche sanzioni pesantissime


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

Nessuno sta facendo notare che questa pausa per le nazionali cade praticamente a pennello per salvare il napoli e diluire un pò il tutto.
Se infatti domenica si giocasse il napoli subirebbe un'altra sconfitta a tavolino per 3-0.

Nessuno infatti oggi tra i giocatori del napoli può rispondere alla convocazione in nazionale ma devono stare in isolamento per 14 giorni.
Non aver attuato la bolla li vede infatti costretti alle misure dei comuni mortali.


----------



## Kayl (6 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nessuno sta facendo notare che questa pausa per le nazionali cade praticamente a pennello per salvare il napoli e diluire un pò il tutto.
> Se infatti domenica si giocasse il napoli subirebbe un'altra sconfitta a tavolino per 3-0.
> 
> Nessuno infatti oggi tra i giocatori del napoli può rispondere alla convocazione in nazionale ma devono stare in isolamento per 14 giorni.
> Non aver attuato la bolla li vede infatti costretti alle misure dei comuni mortali.



Vediamo se hanno il coraggio di rispettare i 14 giorni, perché l'ultimo giorno hanno l'Atalanta.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Vediamo se hanno il coraggio di rispettare i 14 giorni, perché l'ultimo giorno hanno l'Atalanta.



Nella migliore delle ipotesi devono giocare senza un solo allenamento di gruppo, a meno che l'isolamento non venga ridotto di qualche giorno.
Insomma a napoli, a modo loro, hanno fatto la storia e faranno giurisprudenza.


----------



## Zenos (6 Ottobre 2020)

Io sono curioso con i loro padroni che rubano scudi da 9 anni.


----------



## mil77 (6 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Seguire il protocollo è indispensabile per avere l'idoneità sportiva ma non seguirlo da cittadino, e uno sportivo è innanzitutto un cittadino, sfocia nel penale.
> Se il napoli va al tar per me rischia molto molto di più.
> Tipo un presunto positivo che è venuto in contatto con un positivo , va a fare il tampone e nell'attesa dell'esito ,andando contro alle indicazioni mediche , se ne va in giro per fare la sua vita e i porci comodi.
> Oggi , in questo preciso momento in cui scrivo, ci sono ragazzi che andavano a scuola e sono stati messi in isolamento, perchè a rischio contagio, in attesa di essere sottoposti a tampone.
> ...



Certo che se il Napoli va al Tar e porta avanti la sua tesi ci sono buone probabilità che poi sfoci tutto nel penale...è stato disatteso un provvedimento sanitario firmato dal ministero della salute...Il problema se si va nel penale è chi rischia...perchè la responsabilità penale e sempre e solo personale...Quindi quello che rischia tanto (anche la licenza) è solo il medico sociale...e tu ti stupiresti se ADL per non prendere penalizzazioni sacrificasse il medico sociale?


----------



## mil77 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Vediamo se hanno il coraggio di rispettare i 14 giorni, perché l'ultimo giorno hanno l'Atalanta.



Però adesso che sono nella bolla possono perlomeno allenarsi regolarmente, Quindi il Napoli non ha svantaggi, anzi ha a disposizione pure i nazionali che altrimenti sarebbero andati via...


----------



## mil77 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Ma l'esito dei tamponi che il Napoli ha fatto ieri non è ancora arrivato o me lo sono perso? Normalmente in 24h l'esito c'è, ci manca solo che lo tengano segreto...


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Sinceramente fatico a credere che sia stato un errore, secondo me l'hanno fatto apposta sperando nel rinvio della partita. Ben gli sta.



Penso anche io.
E giustamente è andata a finire che si sono dati la zappa sui piedi da soli, per poi disperarsi ed indignarsi con le solite sceneggiate napurielle.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2020)

Se non castigano seriamente il Napoli, creano un precedente folle, che metterà a rischio il campionato. Inutile, non si può non dar ragione alla Juve, non ce n'è.


----------

